# Happy Birthday, Dexter!



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I was going to post this in General Information until I saw there was a thread specifically for birthdays. I've been on this board for how long...and I forgot. 

Anyhoo, Happy Birthday to my beautiful boy. I'm so happy you're mine, and you make me laugh everyday. You're sweet and playful, loyal and stubborn, mischievous and loving, handsome and fun. And most of all, you love your momma. :wub: You make me a better person and a better dog owner. I can't believe it's been a year! My...how time flies. I love you.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Has he figured out its ok to lay _*on*_ that bed? Lol. Happy Birthday.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Steve Strom said:


> Has he figured out its ok to lay _*on*_ that bed? Lol. Happy Birthday.



Ha! He lays around it, half on it, head on it, butt on it. But whole body? Nope. :laugh2:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy happy birthday handsome


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

He's a very handsome boy, Happy Birthday Dexter!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Handsome fella!!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dexter. That serious look with the wonky ear is priceless.


----------

